# Raising Cain



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 3, 2006)

i wrote a review for this book:



> book review- Raising Cain
> Raising Cain protecting the emotional life of boys
> dan kindlon and michael thompson
> 
> ...



what i am interested in, and why i am posting this, is a recommendation like this, about the emotional life of boys from a Christian viewpoint. I am simply not aware of what is out there.
thanks.


----------

